# GMF erstellen



## Summer (23. Okt 2008)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade einen GMF Editor zu erstellen,jedoch bekam ich als ich für das Model .gmfgraph das generator model kreieren wollte diesen Error:

Couldn't resolve type for 'gmfgraph::SVGProperty'. Did you forget to configure the corresponding metamodel?:in Util on line 111 'String svgPropertyType(gmfgraph::SVGProperty p)'

weiss jemand was ich da tun könnte??????  ???:L 

Wär euch sehr dankbar wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.

Summer


----------



## Wildcard (23. Okt 2008)

Hast du denn alles Nötige? .genmodel, .ecore, .gmfmap, .gmfgraph, .gmftool ?


----------



## Summer (23. Okt 2008)

ja hab ich alles, 

ich mach das Tutorial aus Eclipse ganymede und hab alle schritte bis zum dem Schritt wo ich dieses generator Model kreieren muss alles so gemacht wie beschrieben


----------



## Wildcard (23. Okt 2008)

Ist jetzt schwierig zu sagen, versuch mal eines der anderen GMF Tutorials.


----------



## Summer (23. Okt 2008)

es gibt nur das im Eclipse ganymede, ausserdem fehlt mir nur noch dieser schritt und ich kann endlich diesen editor sehen.

Alles andere ging, versteh nur nicht wo ich das betreffende metamodel vom .gmfgraph finden kann und es konfigurieren kann


----------



## Wildcard (23. Okt 2008)

Das Metamodell das den Aufbau der GMF Graph beschreibt ist GMF intern. Du musst dich nur mit dem Editor für die Datei rumschlagen. Mach mal einen Rechtsklick auf ein Element im gmfgraph Baum und wähle 'validate' vermutlich ist etwas nicht richtig.


> es gibt nur das im Eclipse ganymede, ausserdem fehlt mir nur noch dieser schritt und ich kann endlich diesen editor sehen


Auf der GMF Project Page, bzw. im Eclipse Wiki gibt es viele Tutorials.


----------



## Summer (23. Okt 2008)

Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Summer (23. Okt 2008)

Ich hab gerade das mit dem validate in meinem gmfgraph gemacht und ->validation succesfully

wo kann ich den das FMF intern finden???


----------



## Summer (23. Okt 2008)

GMF intern meinte ich natürlich


----------



## Wildcard (23. Okt 2008)

Irgendwo im PlugIn (bzgw. das Ecore irgendwo im CVS), aber da hast du eigentlich wirklich nichts drin verloren, die Sache ist schon kompliziert genug  :wink:


----------



## Summer (23. Okt 2008)

vielleicht ist das jetzt eine blöde Frage, aber wo kann ich das zum gmfgraph zugehörige metamodel finden in meinem Project?

den da habe ich ja die unterpunkte: src, JRE System, Plug-in Dependencies, META-INF, model,...


----------



## Wildcard (23. Okt 2008)

Summer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> vielleicht ist das jetzt eine blöde Frage, aber wo kann ich das zum gmfgraph zugehörige metamodel finden in meinem Project?


Das Metamodell ist die .ecore und die ist nur in den Sourcen des GMF Projekts vorhanden, weil der Anwender keine Verwendung dafür hat.


----------



## Summer (23. Okt 2008)

Irgend eine andere idee woran es liegen könnte das ich das generating model in kreieren kann.....


----------



## Wildcard (23. Okt 2008)

Validiere alle Modelle (graph, tool, ecore, genmodel, map und gmfgen). Root Element selektieren und validieren.


----------



## Summer (23. Okt 2008)

ich hab jetzt alle Modelle validiert nur beim genmodel erscheint kein validation, ansonsten war es bei allen succesfully

was meinst du mit Root Element?


----------



## Wildcard (23. Okt 2008)

Na das erste Element im Baum (direkt unter der Resource)


----------



## Summer (23. Okt 2008)

:lol:

das dachte ich mir schon. Validieren ist wie schon gesagt succesfully nur selektieren erschein nirgends.


----------



## Wildcard (23. Okt 2008)

Selektieren heißt Auswählen.
Du erhälst irgendeine interne GMF Fehlermeldung, dazu kann ich dir nichts sagen. Wenn bei validen Modellen nicht generiert werden kann, handelt es sich evtl. um einen Bug in deiner Version.


----------



## Summer (23. Okt 2008)

werd das morgen nochmal überprüfen.

Danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## Summer (7. Nov 2008)

Ich erstelle gerade einen GMF editor nocheinmal von vorne. 

Die Grafische Definition davon sieht so aus: 

1. - platform:/... 
   1.1 - Canvas mindmap
      1.1.1 - Figure Gallery default
             1.1.1.1 -  Polyline Decoration TopicSubtopicsTargetDecoration
             1.1.1.2 + Figure Descriptor TopicFigure
             1.1.1.3 + Figure Descriptor TopicSubtopicsFigure
      1.1.2 - Node Topic (TopicFigure)
      1.1.3 - Connection TopicSubtopics
      1.1.4 - Diagram Label TopicName

Das Problem ist das ich bei den Eigenschaften von *"Node Topic","Connection TopicSubtopics","Diagram Label TopicName"* unter "Figure" nur "Figure Descriptor TopicFigure" oder "Figure Descriptor TopicSubtopicsFigure" auswählen kann, nicht aber "Polyline Decoration TopicSubtopicsTargetDecoration" oder ein anderes unter "Figure Gallery default" eingefügtes Child.

Genau das muss ich aber, weiss jemand vielleicht weshalb es nicht geht???????


Summer


----------

